
Stripe Sessions 2019 – Tackling the Conversion Challenge with ML - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=upQiW3IUFAg
======
tosh
via
[https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1188890271854915586?s=21](https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/1188890271854915586?s=21)

